# Looking for help to create a Fursona



## SuupaMewMew (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm hoping to get some help with creating a Fursona for myself and maybe further develop the character over time.

I found myself at a stand still when given all the options in the world, overthinking each and every option and not being able to pick even the species itself for a start... So, I am hoping to get some simple guidelines from the community. 

And, I am pretty new to this, just wondering if a Fursona has any specified requirements like the character will have to be somewhat relatable, or a resemblance, or anything goes? 

Would love to get to know your fursonas too, please feel free to share!


----------



## PyrestoneAtelier (Mar 31, 2017)

I've been a lurker in the furry fandom for nearly a decade, and honestly I just now got a fursona.

Some people struggle with creating a fursona, and that's ok. I just ended up browsing adoptables on the main site until I saw one that spoke to me and I made the decision to purchase the design.

I think what causes some furs like you and I to get confused is all the little details we think fursonas /should/ be.

Browsing adoptables helped me a lot in that I got to look at a ton of designs and quickly narrowed down what spoke to me vs what didn't. What colors did I think look good, what general animal did I like the best, etc.

After a while I was able to decide I wanted a monster like fursona, and from there my search led me to "the one".

It's tough cause a fursona can get so personal, and I think a lot of us would agree.

I hope this helps!


----------



## SuupaMewMew (Mar 31, 2017)

PyrestoneAtelier said:


> I've been a lurker in the furry fandom for nearly a decade, and honestly I just now got a fursona.
> 
> Some people struggle with creating a fursona, and that's ok. I just ended up browsing adoptables on the main site until I saw one that spoke to me and I made the decision to purchase the design.
> 
> ...



Ah and you are so right! There's just so many possibilities, I've never thought about actually purchasing / adopting a fursona! I will give it a try and allow myself to browse at all the designs out there 

There's still something special about coming up with something of your own I believe, which is why I'd also like to give it a go with the help of others.

Thank you very much for sharing your experience on the subject, please do show the design you've picked for yourself if you don't mind!


----------



## xofrats (Mar 31, 2017)

A fursona have to be how you see yourself as a furry. So if you see your furry self have another eye color, gender, bodytype or whatever that totally fine 
But you can create furry character that can look like whatever you want. 
Maybe you should start with designing some characters, to get a feel for the design process? 

When I made my fursona, I wrote down all the different trait I wanted it to have, and then I tried to put them all on a character.


----------



## SuupaMewMew (Mar 31, 2017)

xofrats said:


> A fursona have to be how you see yourself as a furry. So if you see your furry self have another eye color, gender, bodytype or whatever that totally fine
> But you can create furry character that can look like whatever you want.
> Maybe you should start with designing some characters, to get a feel for the design process?
> 
> When I made my fursona, I wrote down all the different trait I wanted it to have, and then I tried to put them all on a character.



Maybe I should start with a list too, thanks!


----------



## Pastel wolves (Apr 8, 2017)

It took me along time to make myself a fursona, since they didnt stick. How i made mine, I looked at my most noticable features, like freckles and short hair, and went with that. After a few months of redesigns, i finally got one i was happy with! You can also find a color pallette that you love, and a species, and try to experimet with that ;D


----------



## Irindales (Apr 8, 2017)

I struggled with this as well. I'll try to help the best I can! nwn

No one can really tell you _how you should_ make a fursona, and they can't give you specific rules because it's your character and no one elses. Their rules don't have to apply to you! C: 

A common misconception is that your fursona has to look like you, but I promise it doesn't. My fursona looks nothing like me, but you can still see me in the character. Why? Because I put pieces of me into her, colors and designs that I like rather than taking my hair and slapping it on to a raptor.

I suggest sitting down and writing down things and features you like about yourself that you want to incorporate into your sona. Think of animals you have related to in the past and think to yourself "can I see myself if this creature?" Maybe as friends or family members what animal they see you as, or take your personality and see how well it corresponds to an animals behavior. 

I chose a raptor because I have a quick wit, am often grumpy and have always associated with them. To add a hint of my own appearance in her I made her slimmer and gave her brown eyes like myself. owo 

Sometimes quizzes can help you determine (or at least get a feel) of the animals you are looking for. Try taking some spirit animal quizzes and take into account what results you get. If you find yourself wanting to get a certain animal, don't ignore that! You want to be that animal? Go for it! You know what you want. ovo

I hope this helps! <3


----------



## SuupaMewMew (Apr 10, 2017)

Pastel wolves said:


> It took me along time to make myself a fursona, since they didnt stick. How i made mine, I looked at my most noticable features, like freckles and short hair, and went with that. After a few months of redesigns, i finally got one i was happy with! You can also find a color pallette that you love, and a species, and try to experimet with that ;D


 Ah! Color Palette is a great idea, I am currently in the designing process, thanks for the suggestion!



Irindales said:


> I struggled with this as well. I'll try to help the best I can! nwn
> 
> No one can really tell you _how you should_ make a fursona, and they can't give you specific rules because it's your character and no one elses. Their rules don't have to apply to you! C:
> 
> ...



Thank you for your detailed info and advice, I really appreciate this :> I've tried some spirit anime quizzes but each one gave me a different result (bear, boar, tiger etc.), so I am not sure what to go with ^^)'' I've made the list of things like features and personality I want to include for he sona, which is helping with the design as well so I'm glad!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm new to this too. My fursona is an androgynous sheep in a wolf fursuit. (Sort of a play on a wolf in sheep's clothing.)

I didn't choose gender, physique, and sort of didn't even choose a single animal.

I'd suggest maybe picking something simple and easy to draw if you aren't sure yet what you want. You can always change it later. Markings can be difficult to draw consistent too, so I'd stay away from complicated markings that will make it difficult to draw from different angles.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 11, 2017)

Do you like an animal?
Do you think they're rad/awesome/totally tubular?
Do you think it'd be neat?

There's your fursona!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 11, 2017)

I think everyone said about everything, but I'm going to chime in.

My stance is that you should take your time. Inspiration can't be forced, so just don't worry too much about it. Some people come up with their 'sona right away, while others don't come up with theirs until later. If you draw, just draw the things you like. Eventually, you might find a character design that you like. 

In my case, I chose the rabbit because I relate to that animal most. IRL I'm a small, timid woman, so the rabbit felt right to me. This isn't even Doodles' first design. Initially, she was a white rabbit with brown hair and had more human proportions. I then decided to go with earthier tones because those are appealing colors to me.

So, just try some things when you feel up to it. If at first you don't succeed, you can always change it. You can even mix and match species for whatever looks aesthetically pleasing to you. 

As for personality, I always like having a dose of irony in my characters. I pick one trait and an opposite one to see what happens. In my fursona, since she's a rabbit, you expect rabbits to be naturally timid. So, I also put in the trait of "adventurous" to see how those mix together. She's only in her beginning stages, but so far I have a timid character trying to prove herself brave.


----------



## SuupaMewMew (Apr 11, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I'm new to this too. My fursona is an androgynous sheep in a wolf fursuit. (Sort of a play on a wolf in sheep's clothing.)
> 
> I didn't choose gender, physique, and sort of didn't even choose a single animal.
> 
> I'd suggest maybe picking something simple and easy to draw if you aren't sure yet what you want. You can always change it later. Markings can be difficult to draw consistent too, so I'd stay away from complicated markings that will make it difficult to draw from different angles.



You have a unique fursona! I wanted some markings and checked on some references on the main site, I'm thinking of patches and you're right, they can be pretty difficult to be consistent, I should give it a little more thought. 




Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Do you like an animal?
> Do you think they're rad/awesome/totally tubular?
> Do you think it'd be neat?
> 
> There's your fursona!



I love too many animals, it's too hard! xD




Doodle Bunny said:


> I think everyone said about everything, but I'm going to chime in.
> 
> My stance is that you should take your time. Inspiration can't be forced, so just don't worry too much about it. Some people come up with their 'sona right away, while others don't come up with theirs until later. If you draw, just draw the things you like. Eventually, you might find a character design that you like.
> 
> ...



I like Doodle's design, she's got good expressions and personality. I'm considering if I should implement some of my traits and characteristics into my fursona's design as well, though I'd also like it to be a more idealistic impression of myself... hmmm... I made a few lists of different sets details but not sure what to go with yet, gonna have to explore and draw them out.  I hope your sona will go far and further develope with time, it would be interesting to see! Thank you for the advice!


----------

